

How To Use the “Seven Deadly Sins” to Turn Visitors into Customers - ecaradec
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/11/18/how-to-use-the-seven-deadly-sins-to-turn-visitors-into-customers

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup, with some discussion already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1918221>

